
The Untold Story of the Teen Hackers Who Transformed the Early Internet - ohjeez
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/the-untold-story-of-the-teen-hackers-who-transformed-th-1770977586
======
fallingfrog
I found this quote pretty poignant: "When I went to Santa Monica to meet Bill,
I was pretty sure I’d hear a story about how the FBI had ruined his life. But
I left believing that it hadn’t. The world ruined Bill’s life—a world that
couldn’t quite find a place for his particular talents, faults, and petty
mistakes." Makes you a little more sympathetic to homeless people, doesn't it?
I mean, I could have easily ended up in his position with just little less
luck or different choices. And I think it's totally true that there are some
people that just don't fit in to our current social/economic system, and that
really isn't their fault.

